# I've got a new one - nitrate pickguards



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im sure there is more interest in these than it looks like YJMUJRSRV,
can i ask what type of cut options youre offering, and pricing?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

fraser said:


> im sure there is more interest in these than it looks like YJMUJRSRV,
> can i ask what type of cut options youre offering, and pricing?


Pics?:bow:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Pics?:bow:


yup ive got pics- but theyre all of naked wimmen, not pickguards- sorry marty:smile:


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

It was directed at YJMUJRSRV
As for the naked women :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm interested in a Strat one. PM me?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I admittedly have never thought much about what pickguards were made of, in fact if I make my own it is usually made out of wood. I've never given much thought as to what type of plastic they used to make them.

So what is the deal with nitrate plastic? Is it because it is historically correct, or are we talking 'tone plastic'?

There's got to be something extra special about them if guys are shelling out the coin for them.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Hey if they make nitrate pickguards for less more power to them and I'll be their best customer. Didnt see any mention of it on that website though. There is a big difference between nitrate and vinyl. Otherwise people wouldnt be bidding upwards of 2 grand for nitrate guards on Ebay.


it almost looked to me like Davey Lee Goode has an agenda-
i saw another similar post someplace here.
sdsre


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I admittedly have never thought much about what pickguards were made of, in fact if I make my own it is usually made out of wood. I've never given much thought as to what type of plastic they used to make them.
> 
> So what is the deal with nitrate plastic? Is it because it is historically correct, or are we taking 'tone plastic'?
> 
> There's got to be something extra special about them if guys are shelling out the coin for them.


historical correctness is good business these days- its not about tone sometimes-theres a healthy market for this sort of thing.
i wish i had time to pursue it- you wouldnt believe some of the emails i get lol
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

couldnt find it last night but did tonight- he posted in the dealer emporium, on a pickguard makers thread. i thought that was kinda rude lol
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9678

and yeah- those original guards look different when new, and they age very differently than the standard plastic ones weve been accustomed to.


----------

